# 58 oceanic..low light



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I've been searching since I decided I was going with the 58 3 weeks ago for lighting that will get me below 2wpg for under $100.
Yeah, what magic lamp am I rubbing huh?..me neither. lol

So it's the choice between CF and T5HO. I really don't care much for CF but it is cheaper, but also less effecient..figures.

Here are the tank dimensions 36.5x18.5x21

I would like to keep this even under 1.5wpg closer to 1 if possible.
Can someone suggest some companies (websites). 
And, any suggest about type? CF?-T5HO?

thanks
-matt


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

What type of plants do you plan on keeping? Do you mind having the lights raised above the tank? I don't like the light spillage into the room when using raised fixtures but that doesn't bother some people. 

Two regular output, 36" T-8 tubes would put you in the 50W range. Both All-Glass and Perfecto make double bulb strip lights for 36" tanks and they run about $80. I think both the T-5HO and CF fixtures are gonna put you way over your wattage and budget limit. 

The 55w CF's won't give you good side to side coverage with their 24" length. The 96w CF's would give you the coverage length wise but put younear 2wpg. T-5HO's may be a better choice for 36" coverage but again, you will probably go over your 50w limit.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

sorry i always forget the essential info.
Plants: Low light obviously, but mainly crypts, anubias, dwarf sag, java fern etc.
What ever grows easily. lol

Raised above? Nope don't mind. I'm going to flush mount this tank. 
Or uh well in movies when you see the nice aquariums mounted in the wall and all you see are the faces. Yeah that's what I'm doing. Thats also what we kind of did with our 75. So light spillage won't matter. Due to the light will be in an enclosed room.
I think that having suspended lights actually makes for more realistic lighting.

I found some regular T5 fixtures here(http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=26) that I could easily mod using two or three of these strips on a timer.

On that linked page im mentioning the 
36" 28W Single strip T5 Fluorescent Fixture(W) 
What do you think of that?

I'll have to look into the all-glass.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

alright, So it appears as those fixtures are True T-5 fixtures, not HOT-5.
I do actaully plan on hanging whatever lighting above the tank.

Do you think those would be reasonable, how much lighting will I lose by hanging them? 
Also these bulbs will work won't they?
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18371/cl0/tsflourescentbulbs?viewType=Category

...I swear lighting is the hardest part of the whole tank.
lol
-matt


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm pulling together some more ideas. I'm pretty unsure of what I really want to do, other than keep this around 1 wpg.

So new questions I have are...
Is there Metal Halide under 60 watts?
Also, if I'm mounting these Above the tank how much light will I lose, Is there a way to figure distance and power of the bulbs so that you know how much light actually gets into the tank?
Because If i can mount a higher wattage light so that only the amount I want reaches it I could probably find this to be the best solution.

any ideas?


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is what I have on my 58 gallon, the tank has run well for many years and I am very pleased with it.

I have a 2 x 55 watt cf strip light with 6700K bulbs. I also have one 30 watt normal output "Grow & Show" self-ballasted flourescent bulb, these cost about $15.00 at the hardware store. This combination of bulbs is just right for my non-CO2 tank growing Anubia, E. tenellus, Sagittaria subulata, Hygrophila corymbosa, Java Fern, Nymphaea lotus, Aponogeton and a few other plants.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

thats ineresting, do you fert much? The idea is to keep this tank close to self sustainable. with minimal ferts.
But you do have a similiar plant list at almost 2.5 wpg...mmmmm...


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

This tank is run with PMDD and with water changes I add a little KNO3. No algae, very low maintainence, the tank runs itself. Much easier and more enoyable than my high-light high-tech tank.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

wow, thats great. I think I may have found a range to go with.
Just one CF 96 watt strip light.
And mabey another lower wattage to put towards the front of the tank for more "color" but that one isn't for sure.

The two fixtures I'm trying to decide on are..
a 96 watts Current fixture...or
the 96 watt AHSupply fixture, my only question about this one is are these hard to put together, and should they be mounted in a lighting shell? Depending on ease of assembly I would much rather have the AhSupply one based solely on the price and the type of reflector.

-moo


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

The AH supply units are easy to put together if you know a little about electrical stuff, if you don't, have someone help you.

In my other tank I have AHsupply lighting, it is not mounted into a lighting shell, it is installed directly into the canopy.

You will need to rig up your own quick disconnect system to let you take the canopy on and off.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually I'm flush mounting this tank in a wall.

er uh..in movies when you see the nice tank that all you can see are the face? yeah thats what I'm doing.

So I believe these ma be mounted to a sort of flip stage mounted just above the tank.


----------

